# Covid in the news last night.



## rgp (Jan 11, 2022)

It was reported that the case numbers are back to near or the same as in the beginning. How is this so ? if the vaccine is so effective ? Appearently  it is not ...... I mean there are no new un-vaxxed by number or percentage ..... so at the least some of the spread must be coming from those already vaxxed . Which brings the question ...... why get vaxxed at all ? if it doesn't really protect. 

It can only be, because it is making money for the select few ....... and IMO it is an attempt to control the rest.


----------



## caroln (Jan 11, 2022)

From what I have read about these variants, if you are vaxxed and still get the virus, the symptoms will not be as severe as those that are unvaxxed.  That's the main reason to get vaxxed.  Just as the regular flu shot doesn't protect against ALL strains of flu, the vaxx for covid won't protect against all variants.  But getting jabbed should keep you out of the hospital, so it's worth getting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2022)

This feels like déjà vu all over again. 

IMO if the vaccine keeps me out of intensive care and off a ventilator, it's working.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2022)

Of course, anybody who knows how to read knows, by now, that the vaccine is no guarantee of not getting the virus, BUT it is enormously effective in keeping people out of the hospital, and surviving the illness.  For those who are determined not to hear this very clear message, they clap their hands over their ears so they won't hear it, and keeping repeating, like children in a schoolyard, "You were wrong!  The number of cases is going up!  The vaccine doesn't work!  Told you so!"

There comes a point where the rest of us just have to give up.  I wonder if it's even possible to convince people to change their minds on this subject in order to protect their own life. But, just in case a smidgen of common sense is getting through...

rgp, you are totally wrong. There are daily figures, maps, and statistics, all pointing to the same thing. The line on the graph showing the numbers of hospitalizations and deaths among the unvaccinated rises sharply, almost vertically.  The line for vaccinated people is still there, but remains very low, and is close to horizontal.  There is an enormous difference between getting something like an annoying cold, and a horrible, critical illness likely to result in death for "older" people. 

And anyone who uses a forum like this to try to convince naive people to take such a chance with their own life, and the lives of their loved ones, is just plain evil.  There's no other way to put it.


----------



## rgp (Jan 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Of course, anybody who knows how to read knows, by now, that the vaccine is no guarantee of not getting the virus, BUT it is enormously effective in keeping people out of the hospital, and surviving the illness.  For those who are determined not to hear this very clear message, they clap their hands over their ears so they won't hear it, and keeping repeating, like children in a schoolyard, "You were wrong!  The number of cases is going up!  The vaccine doesn't work!  Told you so!"
> 
> There comes a point where the rest of us just have to give up.  I wonder if it's even possible to convince people to change their minds on this subject in order to protect their own life. But, just in case a smidgen of common sense is getting through...
> 
> ...




   So your first responce is a derogatory remark aimed at me....... says about you. Can you not discuss the topic, without personal attacks ? Similar to some others here.

  And your exiting sentence is to accuse me of being evil, and attempting to do something that I did not do or even attempt to do .......

  If the new variant is no more severe than a nasty cold ........ then why are the hospitals so flooded re-flooded, with the victims of it ?

  Before covid .......... how many would have run to the hospital for what is bassically 'cold' symptons ?

   Please show me where I accused anyone of anything ? I merely posted opinion, and asked questions. But you .......... appearently just cannot accept that others might see things differently than you ......... there for they must be wrong ....... and your responces must be nasty & ignorant.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/abhorent-disability-advocates-slam-cdc-203713636.html

Tim Dickinson
Mon, January 10, 2022, 12:37 PM







Rochelle-Walensky-CDC-2021 - Credit: Tom Williams/CQ-Roll Call, Inc/Getty Images
Advocates for people with disabilities are voicing outrage about comments the director of the CDC, Rochelle Walensky, made on national television insisting* it was “really encouraging” that the omicron variant is predominantly killing Americans who have other health problems.*
The Disability Rights Education & Defense Fund posted an open letter to Walensky on Twitter on Sunday calling the director’s remarks “abhorent”:

“Your words convey that the deaths of disabled people…are acceptable,” wrote executive director Susan Henderson. “Not only is this message from the head of the CDC abhorrent, it perpetuates widely and wrongly held perceptions that disabled people have a worse quality of life than nondisabled people and our lives are more expendable.” Henderson implored Walensky “reflect” on her words — and the potentially “fatal” consequences of “the bias behind them” — asking the CDC director to “change how you speak about the lives and deaths of disabled people.”

Walensky sparked the controversy in an interview on _Good Morning America_ on Friday — ironically, as part of a push to course-correct from a cascade of communications failures from her agency — when she put her foot in her mouth, again.
The _GMA_ interviewer teed Walensky up for what seemed like a softball question: “I want to ask you about those encouraging headlines that we’re talking about this morning: this new study showing just how well vaccines are working to prevent severe illness. Is it time to start rethinking how we’re living with this virus?”
The CDC director responded: “*The overwhelming number of deaths — over 75 percent — occurred in people who had at least four comorbidities, so really these are people who were unwell to begin with —* and, yes, really encouraging news in the context of omicron.” Walensky added a plug for getting vaccinated and boosted, before


Wow ---
where to begin .........i made some items in this bold to really show DEATH of those with other issues  has been the deal from the START not just since shots
NO ONE is talking about the health of patients.  the obesity issue or others that serious health issues ....

Where is a mandatory exercise class  ... oh yes that would hurt someones feelings ...
shots  could  possibly have life long adverse effects in some but  .....i can see why FEELINGS won that debate....

No one is listening to what is uncomfortable to hear but this CDC director ( still taking media classes) made the error of telling the TRUTH

I noticed she did not attach vaccinated or un -vax in her remarks just that 75% were UNWELL to begin with


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 11, 2022)

Here in miserable Canada, our Prime Minister is telling us that his government has enough vaccine to give everyone his 4th shot.  I got 3 already and I'm wondering when all this craziness is going to stop.  After 4 do we get 5, 6, 7, 8 or more?

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/jo...-before-canadians-wreck-something-we-cant-fix


----------



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Here in miserable Canada, our Prime Minister is telling us that his government has enough vaccine to give everyone his 4th shot.  I got 3 already and I'm wondering when all this craziness is going to stop.  After 4 do we get 5, 6, 7, 8 or more?
> 
> https://nationalpost.com/opinion/jo...-before-canadians-wreck-something-we-cant-fix


That is the million or billion dollar question (for pharma).... I have asked numerous times where is the goal post ?


----------



## old medic (Jan 11, 2022)

Very easy answer.....
Pfizer stock 3/27/20 $27.50 , currently $56.24
Moderna 3/27/20 $30.05 topped out at $450.00 in sept... still at $233.00
There are advantages to being vaccinated, but when pushed and supported by govements... its more about money


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2022)

rgp said:


> So your first responce is a derogatory remark aimed at me....... says about you. Can you not discuss the topic, without personal attacks ? Similar to some others here.
> 
> And your exiting sentence is to accuse me of being evil, and attempting to do something that I did not do or even attempt to do .......
> 
> ...



My "derogatory remark" was aimed at you, genius, because you were the original person who posted the first contribution that started this thread.  Full of lies and false allegations, as usual.

If you bothered to read the news articles, or really listened to the news being broadcast around the clock, you would know that the hospitals are not being flooded by the folks who are vaccinated. The problem has been caused, or at least made much worse, by the stubborn holdouts who refuse to get vaccinated. Maybe, if hospital beds are scarce because of Covid, they should be reserved for (vaccinated) patients who are usually there for other reasons? Pretty clear who is jamming up the hospitals.

It has become increasingly rare for a vaccinated person to be hospitalized for Covid. I have a couple of (vaccinated) friends right now who have Covid. One has a sore throat, the other has a persistent cough. That's it. Both are staying home, and are nowhere near going to a hospital.  They are both in the age group that could easily have ended up being dead from Covid before there were vaccinations. From all I've heard about this, that seems to be the norm.

Yes, the vaccinated people can inadvertently continue to spread the disease, especially if they take off their masks. But they themselves are protected from the worst aspects of this disease.* That's the reason to get vaccinated: to protect yourself.*

_ "And your exiting sentence is to accuse me of being evil, and attempting to do something that I did not do or even attempt to do ......."_

Well, maybe it's because of your obviously leading question:_ "Which brings the question ...... why get vaxxed at all ? if it doesn't really protect."_

Go back and reread the sentence in bold type._
_


.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2022)

Acting FDA head says most people are going to get infected with COVID-19​


The acting head of the FDA said most people are going to get infected with COVID-19.
Janet Woodcock made the remarks on Tuesday during a testimony to Congress about the Omicron variant.
The US is averaging over 680,000 daily new COVID-19 cases, according to the latest CDC data.
The acting head of the US Food and Drug Administration said on Tuesday that most people in the United States are eventually going to get infected with COVID-19.

Some simply will not  believe this as many others have said it for awhile but must be Official now with FDA saying it


----------



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/scientists-previous-infection-common-cold-135054881.html

Immunity from other coronaviruses, like a cold, can offer some protection against COVID-19, a study found.
A small study, led by researchers at Imperial College London and published in Nature Monday, found that protective cells in the body, called T cells, influenced whether or not people caught COVID-19 when a household member was infected.

"We found that high levels of pre-existing T cells, created by the body when infected with other human coronaviruses like the common cold, can protect against COVID-19 infection," Dr. Rhia Kundu, first author of the study, said in a statement.

T cells work by attacking the inner parts of the virus, rather than the component that attaches to human cells, which existing vaccines and treatments target.

The findings are promising for some all-in-one coronavirus boosters currently in development that target internal parts of the virus, which are less likely to mutate. Those vaccines aim to protect against a number of coronaviruses or variants in one shot, including viruses that haven't yet crossed from animals to humans, as Insider previously reported.

so a different approach then the current shots


----------



## rgp (Jan 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> My "derogatory remark" was aimed at you, genius, because you were the original person who posted the first contribution that started this thread.  Full of lies and false allegations, as usual.
> 
> If you bothered to read the news articles, or really listened to the news being broadcast around the clock, you would know that the hospitals are not being flooded by the folks who are vaccinated. The problem has been caused, or at least made much worse, by the stubborn holdouts who refuse to get vaccinated. Maybe, if hospital beds are scarce because of Covid, they should be reserved for (vaccinated) patients who are usually there for other reasons? Pretty clear who is jamming up the hospitals.
> 
> ...




   "Full of lies and false allegations, as usual."

 I relay what is reported on the news ...... add some opinion , and poise a few questions........

     And in your pathetic mind that is lies and allegations ......... Again says allot about you .


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 11, 2022)

rgp said:


> "Full of lies and false allegations, as usual."
> 
> I relay what is reported on the news ...... add some opinion , and poise a few questions........
> 
> And in your pathetic mind that is lies and allegations ......... Again says allot about you .


Glad you and John Cycling have connected, since you are both made of the same cloth.  Don't try to act like you were innocently trying to ask questions when you were just trying to stir up another argument.  You joined this forum to create controversy.  You started with a completely unnecessary comment to one of my posts.  You love to call names like "nasty" and "ignorant".

How about starting some type of intelligent, meaningful thread that doesn't involve Covid so you can be a valuable contributor to this forum?  Oh, sorry, you don't know how.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Glad you and John Cycling have connected, since you are both made of the same cloth.  Don't try to act like you were innocently trying to ask questions when you were just trying to stir up another argument.  You joined this forum to create controversy.  You started with a completely unnecessary comment to one of my posts.  You love to call names like "nasty" and "ignorant".
> 
> How about starting some type of intelligent, meaningful thread that doesn't involve Covid so you can be a valuable contributor to this forum?  Oh, sorry, you don't know how.



I started this thread to share information I heard on the news ....... voice an opinion about it ....... and ask a question or two.  But you arre not interested in discussing that, like an adult .... your only interest is in insulting me. Who the hell are you to judge me based on a few post & replies I have made here? You are another that just cannot stand it when someone has an opinion / position that opposes yours.

Your ignorance abounds ......... You need mental help .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2022)

rgp,

Try not to let other people's posts/attacks get under your skin.

Their posts say much more about them than they do about you.

I don't always agree with you, but I do understand the points that you are making and defend your right to your opinions/participation.

B

_"It is a mark of a superior mind to be able to disagree without being disagreeable."_ - Ann Landers


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

caroln said:


> From what I have read about these variants, if you are vaxxed and still get the virus, the symptoms will not be as severe as those that are unvaxxed.  That's the main reason to get vaxxed.  Just as the regular flu shot doesn't protect against ALL strains of flu, the vaxx for covid won't protect against all variants.  But getting jabbed should keep you out of the hospital, so it's worth getting.


How many vaccines would they sell if they didn't say that?


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> rgp,
> 
> Try not to let other people's posts/attacks get under your skin.
> 
> ...




  Thank you AB ....... it's not really a matter of them "getting under my skin" ..... as much as it is a matter of my further disappointment in people. I mean when they don't even try to stick with the OT, but instead go into personal attack mode ......... just makes no sense .

  We're all adults here .... older adults t'boot ..... we should be able to discuss anything in a civil manner, while agreeing or disagreeing.


----------



## caroln (Jan 12, 2022)

caroln said:


> From what I have read about these variants, if you are vaxxed and still get the virus, the symptoms will not be as severe as those that are unvaxxed.  That's the main reason to get vaxxed.  Just as the regular flu shot doesn't protect against ALL strains of flu, the vaxx for covid won't protect against all variants.  But getting jabbed should keep you out of the hospital, so it's worth getting.





win231 said:


> How many vaccines would they sell if they didn't say that?


I don't know.  I wasn't really thinking about the monetary end of things.  Just that most people who had the vaccine shots had a much milder case of covid if they still got it.  Is that not true?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 12, 2022)

caroln said:


> I don't know.  I wasn't really thinking about the monetary end of things.  Just that most people who had the vaccine shots had a much milder case of covid if they still got it.  Is that not true?


"Just that most people who had the vaccine shots had a much milder case of covid if they still got it." Is that not true?

Can you show proof that those same vaccinated people might not have had a much milder case if not vaccinated?


----------



## caroln (Jan 12, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "Just that most people who had the vaccine shots had a much milder case of covid if they still got it." Is that not true?
> 
> Can you show proof that those same vaccinated people might not have had a much milder case if not vaccinated?


No, just repeating what I've read on line.  So, it's _not_ true?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 12, 2022)

caroln said:


> I don't know.  I wasn't really thinking about the monetary end of things.  Just that most people who had the vaccine shots had a much milder case of covid if they still got it.  Is that not true?


There is no way of measuring this...
you might have cleared had an easy time before the shot as well ......as NOT all people who did NOT get shots went straight to hospital either.
No way of telling other then IF you had other health issues like compromised immunity. 

From the beginning we were told masks needed as some will be Asymptomatic so we all needed to be careful as some folks will not even have any problems .....they did not know how or why some had no problems.  But that is forgotten or hidden to sell this shot 

Of the vaccinated even with boosters ...some had mild ....some are  hospitalized .....and some even died....


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2022)

Absolutely, caroln.  That fact is repeated endlessly on the news. The people getting sick enough to need hospitalization (or worse) are overwhelmingly the unvaccinated.

 I don't see why there is all this carrying on about the "monetary" end of this anyway. Are the anti-vaxxers complaining the same way about all the money the pharmaceutical companies are making from every single other drug on the market? Of course they are interested in making a profit. It's a business!  

If their product does the job, and keeps millions of people alive and healthy, or at least healthier than they would be without it, why begrudge them the money they have earned by producing a vaccine that works, in such an amazingly short time?

I suspect that this squawking about the monetary end is just a red herring, since they are desperately trying to provide a rationale for trying to instill doubt and fear in people (about the vaccine).  The same people started out denying that there even was such a virus, and then, well maybe there was, but it isn't that serious, and so on. "Masks don't work, vaccines don't work, it's a great idea to mingle in large crowds, nothing will happen, I can do whatever I damn please," and so on. They followed the leadership of dangerous demagogues, and are now stuck in the mud, with increasingly feeble arguments. And by doing so, they are helping to spread the disease and keep it alive much longer.

That is why this continued anti-vaccine ranting is so infuriating. It's as if they are on the side of the virus, rather than on the side of humanity.
Fortunately, they are a rapidly shrinking minority, as most people would prefer to remain alive.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

caroln said:


> I don't know.  I wasn't really thinking about the monetary end of things.  Just that most people who had the vaccine shots had a much milder case of covid if they still got it.  Is that not true?


No.  Despite the greatly-exaggerated numbers & reporting of deaths due to Covid, when Covid had nothing to do with their deaths, Covid has a very high recovery rate.  So the odds are, anyone--vaccinated or not--will recover.
That's where the deception of _"Your illness won't be as serious with the vaccine"_ comes in.
You may recall the same sales tactic previously used for flu shots.  When people started to lose interest in flu shots when they realized people were getting the flu anyway, there was crates of unused flu vaccine that had to be thrown away - known as _"Cash in the Trash."_
That's when they started advertising that _"The flu shot may not prevent the flu, but your illness will be shorter & less severe."_
That didn't generate enough sales, so with Covid, more fear & exaggeration was needed.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 12, 2022)

Most of the reports reveal that it is those who are not vaxxed along with those who refuse to take recommended precautions who are the ones getting infected.  Therefore, get your vax, get masked, and avoid potentially infectious people/crowds.  Just a little common sense goes a long ways ...


----------



## caroln (Jan 12, 2022)

So many different opinions!  I guess I lean towards better safe than sorry.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 12, 2022)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Most of the reports reveal that it is those who are not vaxxed along with those who refuse to take recommended precautions who are the ones getting infected.  Therefore, get your vax, get masked, and avoid potentially infectious people/crowds.  Just a little common sense goes a long ways ...


"Therefore, get your vax, get masked, and avoid potentially infectious people/crowds. Just a little common sense goes a long ways ..."

Or you don't get the Vax and get masked, and avoid potentially infectious people/crowds. Just a little common sense goes a long ways.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 12, 2022)

caroln said:


> So many different opinions!  I guess I lean towards better safe than sorry.


And that's fine, everyone should do what they feel is best for them.

And they should not be harassed and called names if they do not do as others think they should do. (Not that you've done any of that) but it happens a lot here.


----------



## suds00 (Jan 12, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "Just that most people who had the vaccine shots had a much milder case of covid if they still got it." Is that not true?
> 
> Can you show proof that those same vaccinated people might not have had a much milder case if not vaccinated?


if they haven't been hospitalized or died they have had a much milder case. there have been over 200 million vaccinated. only a small percentage have gotten hospitalized or died.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

suds00 said:


> if they haven't been hospitalized or died they have had a much milder case. there have been over 200 million vaccinated. only a small percentage have gotten hospitalized or died.


^^^^ Must be true or they'd never have said it.


----------



## suds00 (Jan 12, 2022)

in addition, it has become clear that some who post here are trying to create problems while spreading lies and half-truths.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm from Canada so I can't speak for our good neighbours to the south.  This morning I was listening to the CBC on the radio.  The man being interviewed said that the problem in this country is that all the rules are main done by politicans; not health provders or scientists.  The politicians may or may not listen to the medical professionals.  This country is in an awful mess when it comes to ending Covid or learning to live with it.  As someone said, "Where are the goal posts."  How many shots of vaccine are enough?  It appears that there are none.  It's like the movie, "The Never Ending Story."


----------



## John cycling (Jan 12, 2022)

Sunny said:


> That fact is repeated endlessly on the news.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm not surprised that the Covid numbers have gone so high, in recent weeks.  I like to watch the NFL football games on TV, and when I see a stadium packed with 70,000 people, elbow to elbow, and screaming loudly, I'm amazed that they all don't wind up sick a week later.  But then, the biggest rises in these numbers seem to be occurring in the major cities, so I suppose this is one of the reasons why.  

Yup, avoiding crowds, and spending an excessive amount of time at home IS a bit of a PITA....but we would like to be around to join the parties again When/If the Covid becomes a minor concern.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 12, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Just a little common sense goes a long ways.




Well, let us hope so.


----------



## rgp (Jan 13, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I'm not surprised that the Covid numbers have gone so high, in recent weeks.  I like to watch the NFL football games on TV, and when I see a stadium packed with 70,000 people, elbow to elbow, and screaming loudly, I'm amazed that they all don't wind up sick a week later.  But then, the biggest rises in these numbers seem to be occurring in the major cities, so I suppose this is one of the reasons why.
> 
> Yup, avoiding crowds, and spending an excessive amount of time at home IS a bit of a PITA....but we would like to be around to join the parties again When/If the Covid becomes a minor concern.




   That is a hot topic here locally ....... Our football team is playing an important game this weekend, 65,000 expected to be in the stadium ..... how many in the parking lots tailgating ?? Plus all folks filling the sportsbars ...... Most of the "fans" that have that been calling in on talk radio say they  .... will not be wearing a mask , and there is no way they can "social-distance" in a stadium.

  I hope it doesn't prove to be a "spreader" for either un-vaxxed or vaxxed . I'm not a fan of the game so ........ but Is this really a good idea ??


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 13, 2022)

rgp said:


> That is a hot topic here locally ....... Our football team is playing an important game this weekend, 65,000 expected to be in the stadium ..... how many in the parking lots tailgating ?? Plus all folks filling the sportsbars ...... Most of the "fans" that have that been calling in on talk radio say they  .... will not be wearing a mask , and there is no way they can "social-distance" in a stadium.
> 
> I hope it doesn't prove to be a "spreader" for either un-vaxxed or vaxxed . I'm not a fan of the game so ........ but Is this really a good idea ??


Any place or event where people cannot social distance and refuse to wear a mask is a bad idea.


----------



## Knight (Jan 13, 2022)

Now that the panic that had people emptying store shelves & calls for governments to "do something"  has gone away it's down to discussing the way people react to the measures taken.  Two issues have emerged cost & vaccinations. 

Cost to come up with a way to combat the virus for me is a non issue. Developing a way to reduce the impact causing death in healthy & those with health issues isn't cheap. Wide spread death is costly.

Vaccines to reduce the impact. IMO aren't perfect but will years from now show that the protection offered wasn't a cure but better than no protection. Were all going to die. I wonder what those that died when there was no hope for reducing the effects of the virus would want?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2022)

suds00 said:


> if they haven't been hospitalized or died they have had a much milder case. there have been over 200 million vaccinated. only a small percentage have gotten hospitalized or died.


Well, it’s not a “small percentage” if it’s your loved one or yourself that has been hospitalized or died. The hospitalization is horribly expensive and, while you are still alive, it will take the rest of your life to pay off those bills.  Plus there those that are left with long covid.

My son, Joey, is still on oxygen.  He had Covid in October.  He may be on oxygen for the rest of his life which will be shorten due to the almost complete destruction of his lungs.  Who pays for this?  We all do.  He has Medicare and Medicaid.

The “small percentage” could bankrupt social security and the country.  His treatment, and the treatment of anyone in his position of disability and/or welfare, will be an expensive and a huge on-going bill.  (Btw, he had been vaccinated.).


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2022)

rgp said:


> That is a hot topic here locally ....... Our football team is playing an important game this weekend, 65,000 expected to be in the stadium ..... how many in the parking lots tailgating ?? Plus all folks filling the sportsbars ...... Most of the "fans" that have that been calling in on talk radio say they  .... will not be wearing a mask , and there is no way they can "social-distance" in a stadium.
> 
> I hope it doesn't prove to be a "spreader" for either un-vaxxed or vaxxed . I'm not a fan of the game so ........ but Is this really a good idea ??


No, it’s a bad idea.  Is dying worth seeing a ball game?-apparently it is.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 13, 2022)

https://www.nationalreview.com/corn...ccine-mandate-except-for-health-care-workers/

Supreme Court Strikes Workplace Vaccine Mandate Except for Health-Care Workers​


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> No, it’s a bad idea.  Is dying worth seeing a ball game?-apparently it is.


Well, it depends. A couple of years ago, when the Nats won the World Series, might have been worth it?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2022)

Polish Scientists Find Gene That Doubles Risk of Serious COVID​https://www.usnews.com/news/top-new...-find-gene-that-doubles-risk-of-serious-covid

yet another foreign study that like many during this Global pandemic The US  chooses to ignore until  the US  finds it ...
How many lives could have been spared if people had the benefit of knowing if they had greater risks


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Polish Scientists Find Gene That Doubles Risk of Serious COVID​https://www.usnews.com/news/top-new...-find-gene-that-doubles-risk-of-serious-covid
> 
> yet another foreign study that like many during this Global pandemic The US  chooses to ignore until  the US  finds it ...
> How many lives could have been spared if people had the benefit of knowing if they had greater risks


"researchers hope that identifying those at greatest risk will encourage them to get a shot *and give them access to more intensive treatment options in case of an infection."*

Shouldn't every Covid patient have access to more intensive treatment?


----------

